
Show HN: Notado – Content-First Bookmarking - bsnnkv
https://notado.app/
======
conqrr
Great frontpage and app. I love the integrations and automation section which
shows great potential. Few critics and requests:

* Please make the signup box more visible/highlighted. Took me 2s to find out where to signup.

* Your page is catered towards people who already use a bookmarking serivce. Some of the audience may not yet use a good bookmarking service. For eg: I use a history recorder and don't explicitly bookmark.

* Would be great to see an integration with some push to kindle service. I'd signup in a jiffy. (I use fivefilters currently and never actual "read" anything on a monitor).

~~~
bsnnkv
Thank you for your feedback! I have made a note about think about how to
engage people who don't already use a good bookmarking service and
integrations with Push to Kindle services.

I see what you mean about signup visibility; I'll take a stab at improving
this a little later in the week.

------
kemonocode
No self-hosting capabilities unfortunately make this a non-starter for me, but
I do really appreciate how slick your front page is and all the integrations
you're offering out of the box. I wish you the best of luck!

~~~
bsnnkv
As I mentioned in another comment, this was not something that I had thought
about before reading the suggestions today on HN, but it's definitely
something that I am actively considering for the future.

------
ceocoder
This looks exactly like something I’ve been looking for. Would you ever
consider making it available for self hosting ala BitWarden for a license fee?
I’d be more than happy to pay a BitWarden like price for if I get to self host
this.

~~~
bsnnkv
I had not thought of this possibility before reading your comment. It is
definitely an option that I will consider for the future, but it is not
something that should be expected in the short term.

~~~
ceocoder
Sounds good. I’ll definitely keep my eye on the project. Please let us know if
you have a Twitter/Github handle with updates about Notado.

~~~
bsnnkv
[https://twitter.com/notado_app](https://twitter.com/notado_app)

------
hajimuz
The biggest risk for bookmark app nowadays is that you don't know when it's
going to disappear.

~~~
bsnnkv
I definitely agree with this. It's for this reason that I've tried to make it
as easy as possible for users to automatically sync data from their Notado
accounts to other services and make regular or ongoing backups either through
the API or by listening to their own RSS feeds.

------
shacrw
Your email input box might need some tweaks. I entered my email and had a
space after it ( i actually used a text expander to quickly input it resulting
in the extra space), it showed "Invalid Email"

Then, I obviously removed the space and got the login link, BUT others might
get confused leading to unwanted churn ( in case they also put an extra space)

~~~
bsnnkv
Thank you for taking the time to report this! I will fix this issue later
today.

Edit: The fix is now live

------
bsnnkv
I wrote a post here to explain why I felt the need to create Notado and how it
fits into my own workflow:
[https://notado.app/about](https://notado.app/about)

------
philips
I use readwise.io as something similar. Does this support adding quotations
from books?

I guess you could reference an ISBN database as a hack for the primary key.

~~~
bsnnkv
It doesn't support adding highlights from books; I primarily listen to
audiobooks these days so it wasn't a feature that made the cut when I was
defining the scope for Notado. Additionally I think that Readwise already
handles this use case very well.

I would like to support automatically syncing notes from Notado to Readwise,
but it seems that they do not provide a public API yet. It's still possible to
indirectly synchronise notes from Notado to Readwise by syncing them to
Instapaper as Highlights, and then syncing those Highlights to Readwise,
though this isn't something I have done myself so I can't vouch for the
reliability of it.

~~~
hoodwink
One of the creators of Readwise here :)

Love what you’re doing and we’re about to ship a public API.

Hit us up at hello@readwise.io!

------
sangy
i literally posted the need for a similar app yesterday on reddit data science
channel
[https://www.reddit.com/r/datascience/comments/ho8y6z/best_to...](https://www.reddit.com/r/datascience/comments/ho8y6z/best_toolframework_to_save_online_technical/)

~~~
bsnnkv
I really like this quote from your post:

"i want to be able to remind myself why i bookmarked something so that I later
don't have to read through entire article to jog my memory."

This is one of the major things that motivated me to create Notado!

------
take_a_breath
Trying to sign up. I click the "Log in to Notado" email link and get a "401:
Unauthorized The request requires user authentication." error.

Am I doing something wrong?

~~~
bsnnkv
The magic link from the login email has expired (they are valid for 5 minutes
from the initial request). You'll need to request another sign up/login link
from the main page and use it before it expires.

Thanks for taking the time to report this issue! I will fix this later today
so that in the case of an expired link being clicked the user is redirected to
the landing page with a message that explains the link they tried to use has
expired.

~~~
bsnnkv
This has now been addressed and clicking on an expired magic link will now
show an error banner explaining to the user that their magic link has expired
and that they should request a new one which will needs to be used within 5
minutes.

------
namuol
Heads up: The landing page looks completely broken to me in OS X, Chrome
83.0.4103.116

Looks fine in Safari.

~~~
bsnnkv
Thank you for taking the time to report this!

I have a feeling that this is probably because requests to
[https://cdn.jsdelivr.net](https://cdn.jsdelivr.net) are being blocked by a
Chrome extension you have running. This request is required to load the Bulma
CSS framework (which includes no Javascript).

There are no third party requests besides this on the website, and in fact the
whole website and web app once logged in is 99% HTML, with four JS functions
included directly in the HTML responses within a <script> tag to allow for the
copying of saved notes and links to the clipboard, rendering UTC timestamps in
local time, and toggling the menu on mobile browsers.

~~~
hombre_fatal
Chrome with uBlock Origin is too common of a configuration to ignore for your
landing page. I would serve your CSS from elsewhere.

~~~
bsnnkv
You're right in that Browser + uBlock Origin is a very common configuration,
in fact, it is my own personal configuration. However, as far as I can tell,
this domain is not blocked by any of the default lists, and uBlock Origin
ships parts of its own assets from this domain.[1]

[1]
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/search?q=jsdelivr](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/search?q=jsdelivr)

------
amadeuspagel
Nice idea. Love that it works without passwords.

